# Marineland C-360 blowing air



## dkshadowwolf (Nov 12, 2010)

I just set-up a new C-360 and it seems to constantly blow air. I have checked the seating of the media trays and have no water leaks,but still get air blowing out the lines. Any one have any experince with this filter and know what I need to do to stop the air in the lines?


----------



## WeedCali (Jun 21, 2010)

theres nowhere where air can get in from the intake? if not, sounds like you have an airleak in the canister itself. maybe an O-Ring isnt seated properly.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Just set up, as in, within the last hour or two? It may take a few hours to get all the air bubbles out of the canister. Give it a few shakes and slightly tip it to one side to let all the bubbles come to the top and they should stop eventually.


----------



## jwm5 (May 9, 2010)

how much air are you talking about. When I first got mine it seemed to blow air for about the first two weeks. Now when I say blow air, I mean every 15 minutes or so a few air bubbles would come out and blow through the output line. It has to do with clearing all the air out of the bio balls and ceramic rings, dont worry about it. If you are blowing constant air then you must have a leak in a line somewhere. 

you could try shaking the canister or giving it a slap with your hand, if more air comes out, it is most likely just air pockets in the bio media being pushed out that you are noticing, and it will go away on its own.


----------



## willknowitall (Oct 3, 2010)

if it doesnt go away i say its the valve block 
had the same thing happen to me , though mine was older, marineland sent one for free arrived at my door in three days
lots of problems with them


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

My 360 I bought used did the same thing. I put vaseline on the o-rings in the valve block and it stopped. Was fine for 2 months and it just started doing it again this week. Haven't had time to take the thing apart again and reseal. It's really annoying. I'll probably be getting a new Odyssea filter shortly to replace it...


----------



## jwm5 (May 9, 2010)

I have had mine for 2 years and never had any problems with the valve block, only issues with air like I posted above were on initial startup and then after cleaning the filter when there is air in the bio media. Not sure why it seems some people have so many issues with them and others have none.


----------



## Rickyb2112 (Nov 20, 2012)

I've been dealing with this every time I clean the filter. But this last time the bubbles wouldn't stop. They had already replaced the filter a year ago when it began leaking. I called them and they instructed me to use silicon lubricant on all o rings including the big one that goes around the head. They also told me to make certain the hoses were very secure on the intake and output connectors. I put silicon lubricant on those too and tightened them very firmly. My problem has not since gone away. I am calling marineland again tomorrow. I'll let you know what they say.


----------



## Rickyb2112 (Nov 20, 2012)

And don't use Vaseline as one person mentioned above. Petroleum jelly will eventually eat through rubber o rings.


----------



## Rickyb2112 (Nov 20, 2012)

OK, I called Marineland (United Pet Group) at 1-800-322-1266. The woman I spoke with was very helpful, and she actually owns the same model filter I own (C-360 Marineland). I explained that I already used the silicon lubricant on the o-rings, etc... First off, she said priming the filter should be VERY easy. I explained that I normally need to pump it what feels like hundreds of times over a period of 10 minutes or more just go get it going. She believes the primer pump is leaking air, and that this is the reason so much air is coming out of the filter and it is so noisy. Since they replaced my first filter a year ago, this one is still considered under warranty, so they are replacing it. I am sending them the filter head and the valve block, and they will send me a whole new filter.

I must say, the experience is frustrating, however, the customer service is very good and I am glad to see they stand behind their product and don't give much of a runaround.

Rick


----------

